#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Образ жизни >  > > >  >  > Диета и питание >  > > >  >  >  Питьевая дистиллированая вода.

## PampKin Head

Раньше продавалась в аптеках. Теперь там не найти.

Кто-нибудь сталкивался\покупал?

P.S.  Дистиллятор не предлагать.

----------


## Вова Л.

По-моему, дистиллят лучше не пить - минералы в воде все-таки должны какие-то быть. Я пью продажную питьевую негазированую воду - стоит не дорого и почище водопроводной.

----------


## PampKin Head

Это вопрос убеждений. Я долго пил - так вполне нормально.

----------


## Поляков

ее без проблем можно купить в магазинах автозапчастей - автомобилисты заливают ее в радиатор и тд. только можно ли ее пить?

----------


## Gonzo

Я вместо дист воды пользуюсь БонАква (не реклама) или "Калинов Родник". В  магазинах Пятерка "Калинов Родник" идет и сам по себе, и как "Гроза". В магазинах "7_ой континент" так же, как "Калинов Родник" и под их лэйблом "Наша". Оранжевая этикетка. 

ИМХО это всё - маломинерализованная вода. Вылечил себе колени (была такая проблема), когда перешел на чай из этой воды и, просто, как питьевую. БонАква намного дороже, но есть везде. 

Сравните для примера их состав и состав, скажем, "Шишкин лес" или "Черноголовку". Последние повкуснее будут, но жесткость...

Пока, не найдя нигде дистиллированной воды, я использую эти, "Калинов родник" и пр... и так решаю проблему.

----------


## Schwejk

> Раньше продавалась в аптеках. Теперь там не найти.
> Кто-нибудь сталкивался\покупал?


Странно, у нас в Волжском есть до сих пор.
В аптеках с рецептурным отделом она обязательно должна быть.

----------


## PampKin Head

Давно не видел в Москве аптек с рецептурными отделами. 

 :Frown:

----------


## PampKin Head

Решение проблемы: http://doci.nnm.ru/kulinaria/26.09.2006/samogon_1/

Скороварка + дефлегматор (http://www.labteh.com/productID4289.shtml) + колба (http://www.labteh.com/productID3772.shtml) + "холодильник" (http://www.labteh.com/productID4665.shtml). Понятно, что скороварку не стоит сверлить под градусник.   :Wink:

----------


## Александр Бережной

> Это вопрос убеждений. Я долго пил - так вполне нормально.


А что за убеждения? Просто спросил (с).

----------


## PampKin Head

> А что за убеждения? Просто спросил (с).


Есть концепция, что дистилят вредит здоровью. И что растворенные в питьевой воде минеральные соли полезны и необходимы организму. Многие в это верят. http://board.buddhist.ru/showpost.ph...44&postcount=2

----------


## Skyku

> Есть концепция, что дистилят вредит здоровью. И что растворенные в питьевой воде минеральные соли полезны и необходимы организму.


Есть такая. Эта концепция и используется для вымыва нежелательных солей.

Думаю эта концепция вполне оправдана: Для постоянного употребления не пригодна дистиллированная вода.

----------


## PampKin Head

> Есть такая. Эта концепция и используется для вымыва нежелательных солей.
> 
> Думаю эта концепция вполне оправдана: Для постоянного употребления не пригодна дистиллированная вода.


А как же Брегг (+ примерчики, которые приводит он в своей книжке), который пил только дистилят?

http://bookz.ru/authors/bregg-pol_/hungry/1-hungry.html

----------


## Skyku

> А как же Брегг (+ примерчики, которые приводит он в своей книжке), который пил только дистилят?


Не помню, во время голодания или всегда?

А во-вторых, Брегг это американский Порфирий Иванов.

----------


## PampKin Head

> Не помню, во время голодания или всегда?
> 
> А во-вторых, Брегг это американский Порфирий Иванов.


Пил он дистилят всегда.

http://bookz.ru/authors/bregg-pol_/hungry/1-hungry.html



> 2.9. ПОЧЕМУ Я ПЬЮ ДИСТИЛЛИРОВАННУЮ ВОДУ!
> 
> Это чистая вода без примеси неорганических минералов, которые тело не
> может усвоить, и они откладываются в виде камней в почках, желчном пузыре,
> в виде кристаллов в артериях и др. Путешествуя по островам Южного моря, мы
> видели жителей островов - здоровых, красивых, которые употребляли только
> дистиллированную воду. Остров состоит из пористых кристаллов, и вода здесь
> не задерживается, поэтому жители здесь могут пить только дождевую воду.
> Островитяне, которые были осмотрены нашими врачами, великолепно сохранили
> ...


Этот Порфирий Иванов умер в преклонном возрасте, катаясь на серфе. Полагаю, что к годам его смерти мы будем едва добираться к туалету (если вообще доживем).

----------


## Skyku

> Пил он дистилят всегда.
> ...
> Этот Порфирий Иванов умер в преклонном возрасте, катаясь на серфе. Полагаю, что к годам его смерти мы будем едва добираться к туалету (если вообще доживем).


Убедили, пейте на здоровье  :Smilie:

----------


## PampKin Head

> Убедили, пейте на здоровье


http://board.buddhist.ru/showpost.ph...45&postcount=3

----------


## Skyku

Знаете, есть сайты, с технологиями обработки воды что и до 150 лет обещают, что проживешь.
Я вчера решил жить вечно. Пока все идет по плану  :Smilie: 

А если серьезней, был у меня знакомый хороший. Десантник. На Кавказе его часть была, и в Афгане малость побыл.

Так вот о воде чистой рассказывал следующее: пить ее без толку, она буквально в полчаса потом выходит. Причем хэбеэшка высохнет, и соляных разводов на ней нет. И напиться ею невозможно.

Это к тому, что Брегг опротестовывал армейские соляные таблетки.

Мой знакомый десантник убедился в обратном. 

Насчет же доводов о жителях Полинезии, так так много чего чистого кроме воды.

----------


## PampKin Head

Убедили, не пейте.  :Smilie:

----------


## Gaza

Умереть в в 94-96 (не помню точно), катаясь на винсёрфинге как Брегг это конечно не смерть а мечта просто. Смерть какая-то легендарная, слишком уж красивая. Просто на миф похожа. Я встречал мутные сомнения по поводу достоверности этого факта. Сам как-то немного покапался в инете, но никаких подтверждений не нашёл. Но если это правда то конечно никто так своим примером не подтвердил верность своей теории как Брегг. Меня его пример всегда убеждал. Пропагандистов здоровья много. Но живут они не очень долго. И не катаются в 96 на океанской волне. Это не каждый юноша сможет, наверное.

----------


## Skyku

> Но если это правда то конечно никто так своим примером не подтвердил верность своей теории как Брегг.  Меня его пример всегда убеждал.


Есть зафиксированные медициной чудесные факты исцелений в святых источниках. "Традиционной" медициной. Врачи не могут объяснить причины.
Исцелившийся же говорит о Божьем вмешатиельстве.

Такие примеры Вас тоже убеждают?

Я например факты эти вполне принимаю.

----------


## PampKin Head

Собственно, Брегг сектантом не был. И у него много последователей. Каждый может применить эти методы к себе и оценить, работают они или нет.

----------


## Gaza

> Такие примеры Вас тоже убеждают?


Вообще-то я легко и охотно в любые чудеса верю.

Если вон тибетские буддисты верят, что Падмасамбхава до сих пор жив, то как можно ещё не доверять каким-то чудесам? Пусть будет больше чудес, Вам жалко что-ли? :Smilie:

----------


## PampKin Head

http://www.ruralmih.narod.ru/g.html

----------


## Skyku

> И у него много последователей. Каждый может применить эти методы к себе и оценить, работают они или нет.


Самое забавное, что книжку Брегга я отцу своему дал.

И он до сих пор голодает по ней, и весьма доволен.
Голодает дистиллированной водой, хотя не каждый раз ею.
Иногда плохо себя чувствует от нее, тогда пьет просто из разряда бонакв.




> Вообще-то я легко и охотно в любые чудеса верю.


А это не чудо. Такие исцеления просто события с малой вероятностью  :Smilie: 




> Пусть будет больше чудес, Вам жалко что-ли?


Нет, не жалко  :Smilie: 

Знаете сколько на всяких чудодейственных диетах народу угробило свое здоровье?

А чудес да, пусть будет больше.

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

Наш ответ Бреггу:
http://www.vz.ru/news/2006/10/7/51859.html
*Раскрыт секрет кубинского долголетия*

_Как сообщает аргентинский телеканал «26», чтобы прожить до 100 лет необходимо придерживаться трех правил: регулярно заниматься сексом, пить кофе и курить сигары. 
Такие выводы были сделаны на основе исследования, проведенного кубинскими учеными в провинции Вилья Клара, где проживает более 100 человек, перешагнувших столетний рубеж. По рассказам долгожителей, их родители также прожили более ста лет. 
На Кубе с населением страны чуть более 11 миллионов, в настоящее время проживает 3 тысячи человек, которым исполнилось сто лет. Все они жизнерадостны и все еще продолжают трудиться в силу своих возможностей. Кубинские долгожители не придерживаются строгих правил и могут себе позволить даже пропустить стаканчик рома. 
Рацион их питания включает рыбу, яйца, молоко, белый хлеб и овощи. При этом они не злоупотребляют солью и специями, добавляет РИА «Новости». 
Несмотря на тяжелые времена, которые переживает Куба, средняя продолжительность жизни в стране одна из самых высоких в мире - 76 лет._

----------


## Иван Денисов

> Собственно, Брегг сектантом не был. И у него много последователей. Каждый может применить эти методы к себе и оценить, работают они или нет.


Насчёт последователей. Их на самом деле немного. На Западе вообще не знают о Брегге.

----------


## Иван Денисов

> Вообще-то я легко и охотно в любые чудеса верю.
> 
> Если вон тибетские буддисты верят, что Падмасамбхава до сих пор жив, то как можно ещё не доверять каким-то чудесам? Пусть будет больше чудес, Вам жалко что-ли?


Это кто Вам такое сказал про Падмасамбхаву?  :EEK!:

----------


## Kuzja

Простите, а где это островитяне брали дистиллированую воду?  Её ж можно только искусственным путем получить. Или я чего-то не понимаю?
А как же йод?

----------


## PampKin Head

> Простите, а где это островитяне брали дистиллированую воду?  Её ж можно только искусственным путем получить. Или я чего-то не понимаю?
> А как же йод?


Не открою тайны, но на людей дистиллят регулярно льется с неба забесплатно. 

Самый большой источник йода - это морепродукты (рыба, ламинария и всякое такое).

----------


## Viresh

Я бы очень не советовал постоянно пить дистиллят! Это действительно вредно для организма.

----------


## PampKin Head

> Я бы очень не советовал постоянно пить дистиллят! Это действительно вредно для организма.



А как же тогда быть с жителями коралловых островов, где кроме дистиллята другой пресной воды нет?

----------


## Viresh

Да, я в курсе о всех этих историях про здоровых, красивых и молодых островитян, которые пьют лишь дистиллят. На мой взгляд – это полная ерунда. Тут есть масса других факторов, включая определенные генетические аспекты, диету и др. Не стоит ориентироваться на исключения. Лучше быть ближе к природе, а она дала нам для питья воду в ручьях, озерах, реках и т.д. Ну а что касается вреда от дистиллята, то это можно обсуждать долго.

----------


## Спокойный

Imho, вред от дистиллята только в том, что от него нет никакой пользы.  :Smilie: 
А всякие соли, минералы и другие витамины  :Smilie:  можно прекрасно получать и из других источников. Всё равно всё в животе перемешается.  :Smilie:

----------


## PampKin Head

> Да, я в курсе о всех этих историях про здоровых, красивых и молодых островитян, которые пьют лишь дистиллят. На мой взгляд – это полная ерунда. Тут есть масса других факторов, включая определенные генетические аспекты, диету и др. Не стоит ориентироваться на исключения. Лучше быть ближе к природе, а она дала нам для питья воду в ручьях, озерах, реках и т.д. Ну а что касается вреда от дистиллята, то это можно обсуждать долго.


Воду из ручьев, озер и рек в близости от человеческого жилья пить я бы поостерегся.

А какие аргументы против дистиллята? Диеты, режим питания, получение достаточного количества витаминов, микроэлементов актуально вне зависимости от того, что ты пьешь.

----------


## Viresh

Ну, это долгий разговор. Вот то, что сразу приходит в голову:

1. Дистиллированная вода (ДВ) очень сильный абсорбент и при контакте с воздухом она быстро абсорбирует углекислый газ, при этом повышается ее кислотность. Соответственно, чем больше пьешь ДВ, тем больше кислотности добавляется в организм.

2. Лишенная растворенных минералов ДВ, быстро и очень активно абсорбирует токсические субстанции, находящиеся в теле. На коротком отрезке времени (2-3 недели) – это может быть полезно, но при длительном употреблении, организм начинает быстро терять натрий, калий, магний и др. В результате ухудшаются процессы электролиза и пр. Как следствие – аритмии, повышение артериального давления, остеопорозы и пр.

Есть, конечно, и другие факторы. Практически все известные мне рекомендации ученых медиков, работающих в этой области, исходят из нежелательности постоянного употребления ДВ.

----------


## PampKin Head

Не заради спора...
---
Если дистиллят - очень сильный абсорбент, то он бы абсорбировал при контакте с воздухом не только углекислый газ, но и все остальное.

Неужели нормы кислотности настолько превысят количество растворенной в газированных напитках углекислоты?

---

Хм, так вы считает, что Брегг был мистификатор, сам эту воду не пил, а другим советовал из каких то иных побуждений?

----------


## Viresh

Вот, например цитата из официального источника: U.S. Environmental Protection Agency:"Distilled water, being essentially mineral-free, is very aggressive, in that it tends to dissolve substances with which it is in contact. Notably, carbon dioxide from the air is rapidly absorbed, making the water acidic and even more aggressive. Many metals are dissolved by distilled water."


Думаю, что Брегг не был мистификатором. Просто такова была его система. Есть очень много разных систем оздоровления, очищения и пр. На мой взгляд, подход к каждому человеку должен быть индивидуальным. Некоторые эксперименты над собой лучше не делать, по возможности.  :Smilie:

----------


## PampKin Head

> Вот, например цитата из официального источника: U.S. Environmental Protection Agency:"Distilled water, being essentially mineral-free, is very aggressive, in that it tends to dissolve substances with which it is in contact. Notably, carbon dioxide from the air is rapidly absorbed, making the water acidic and even more aggressive. Many metals are dissolved by distilled water."
> 
> 
> Думаю, что Брегг не был мистификатором. Просто такова была его система. Есть очень много разных систем оздоровления, очищения и пр. На мой взгляд, подход к каждому человеку должен быть индивидуальным. Некоторые эксперименты над собой лучше не делать, по возможности.


Тут вопрос такой. Если Брегг ее употреблял постоянно и не скончался скоропостижно, то какой вывод можно сделать из приведенной цитаты на английском?

----------


## Пилигрим

> На мой взгляд, подход к каждому человеку должен быть индивидуальным.


Журналисты берут интервью у долгожителя:
Скажите как вам удалось дожить до столь преклонного возраста, вы наверное не курите?
Никогда не курил. (в соседней комнате кашляют)
Скажите вы наверное не пьете?
Никогда не пил. (в соседней комнате кашляют)
А кто там все время кашляет?
Там мой старший брат, но он вам не интересен, он все жизнь пьет и курит.

Карма - мать её.

----------


## PampKin Head

Имхо, кармой не объяснить факта, что чел вымывает все микроэлементы и не умирает. И ладно бы один!

----------


## Пилигрим

> Имхо, кармой не объяснить факта, что чел вымывает все микроэлементы и не умирает. И ладно бы один!


Согласен не один. Но и не все. Человеку никогда не испытать того к чему он не причастен, но и не избежать того к чему он причастен. Прошу пардону за буддийскую банальность.

----------


## Viresh

> Тут вопрос такой. Если Брегг ее употреблял постоянно и не скончался скоропостижно, то какой вывод можно сделать из приведенной цитаты на английском?


Я видел в Непале человека, который всю свою жизнь стоял на одной ноге (обет у него был такой). Вторая нога у него стала совсем сухой и легкой. Кстати, чувствовал он себя вполне хоршо, но из этого не следует, что нужно идти по его стопам.  :Wink:

----------


## Komuso

> И не катаются в 96 на океанской волне. Это не каждый юноша сможет, наверное.


Не каждый будет... но те, кто катается, делают это круглогодично  :Smilie:  
И не юноши, а мужики по 40-50 лет и больше...

----------


## Komuso

> Насчёт последователей. Их на самом деле немного. На Западе вообще не знают о Брегге.


Вы находите много последователей Иванова в России? Я встречал немало россиян, кто не знаком с этим именем.
А насчёт последователей... чтобы им быть, нужно менять себя, а это болезненно...

----------


## Anansy

А почему вдруг зашел такой разговор? Неужели пить обычную воду вреднее, чем дышать обычным воздухом? Если только ради долгой и здоровой жизни, то давайте будем ходить в противогазах.  :Smilie:  

Я, например, родился и живу рядом с Нефтекомбинатом...думается, поздно уже пить очищенную воду и искать чистый воздух...  :Wink: 

Да и стоит ли рваться из кожи вон, чтобы прожить как можно больше лет? Надо ли, если все равно бОльшую часть этой жизни мы тратим на заблуждения?

----------


## Штелп

> Да и стоит ли рваться из кожи вон, чтобы прожить как можно больше лет? Надо ли, если все равно бОльшую часть этой жизни мы тратим на заблуждения?


Стоит-стоит  :Smilie:   , даже если из количественных показателей. Выходит-то, что, чем больше попыток,- тем выше шансы, даже если пять шестых этих попыток- заблуждение- общее количество будет играть роль... Но есть и исключительно везучие- сел правильно,Просветление. Получил батинком по голове-....   :Smilie:

----------


## Грег

> ...
> Да и стоит ли рваться из кожи вон, чтобы прожить как можно больше лет? Надо ли, если все равно бОльшую часть этой жизни мы тратим на заблуждения?


Чем больше у нас времени, тем больше времени и сил мы можем потратить на практику, тем ближе может быть наша реализация.
Если же ты учитель, то тем больше времени ты сможешь приносить существам пользу.
А из кожи вон вряд ли стоит...

----------


## PampKin Head

http://forum.ixbt.com/topic.cgi?id=47:966

-=Выбор Фильтра для Воды=-

Послезавтра поеду забирать Atoll.

----------


## Won Soeng

Топленый снег - это дисцилят?

----------


## PampKin Head

> Топленый снег - это дисцилят?


Зависит от того, где брали снег. 

Имхо, талая вода - не совсем дистиллят (после естественной дистилляции имело место много всего). Но очень близко к оному.

----------


## Won Soeng

Когда я был у родственников под Новосибирском, то чай и еду там обычно делают зимой просто растапливая снег из сугроба, потому что колодцы на какое-то время целиком промерзают. Не могу сказать, что чай получается вкусный, но и сказать, чтобы все страдали - тоже не могу. 
В еду же добавляют соль, поэтому уже наверное не так важно, что вода талая?
Вообще же лучше верить своему организму, а не чужим словам. По крайней мере следует проверять советы и внимательно слушать, что происходит с организмом, а не пытаться организм убедить в том, что с ним должно происходить. Тут очень большим препятствием может быть мнительность.

----------


## PampKin Head

Моему организму не нравится то, что течет из крана. В необработанном виде.

----------


## Буль

Я поставил себе Аквафор, который с тремя "стаканами" очистки и краником для врезки на стол, и одновременно купил новый чайник. За полгода чаепития на чайнике нет видимой накипи на диске. Я считаю это достаточной очисткой  :Smilie:

----------


## PampKin Head

Завтра забираю Atoll-313Er (тоже самое).

----------


## TAndra

Привет всем! Любимая тема... Вернее, мне об этом приходится говорить с каждым клиентом.  
Смогу ответить только на то, что запомнила во время ознакомления с обсуждением.
Брегг. Смерть в 95 лет. Серфинг. 
Он действительно так умер. Было осуществлено вскрытие, которое выявило великолепно сохранившиеся внутренние системы. О Брегге прочла все, что могла достать, когда гововилась к экзамену на натуропата в США.  

Дистиллят. Недистиллят.
Плох он или хорош, Вы уже, ребята, это все четко разобрали. Брегг пил дистиллят всю жизнь. Но почитайте его биографии и автобиографию. Это был образ жизни, который восстанавливал все элементы, которые вымывались. То есть, вопрос о воде не столь актуален, если остальные составные здорового образа жизни присутствуют. Они всем известны.

Какая вода лучше всего. На воду, как и на все остальное, существует мода. Была модна дистилл., потом реверс-осмосис - говорю за США.  Сейчас больше склоняются к талой воде. Сама начинаю экспериментировать с несколькими рецептами ее приготовления. Пока опыта нет.

Имя Брегга очень хорошо известно   на западе. Магазины здоровья "Health food store" , инициатором которых он был почти сто лет назад, есть во всех странах Европы и Америки. В США он по-прежнему кумир, а также лидирует по количеству переиздаваемой литературы, связанной так или иначе с его именем. Сотни наименований продуктов  начинаются с Breggs,  и с фотографии на емкости, где они содержатся, его дочь улыбается Вам.

Знакомтесь со всей доступной информацией. Пробуйте все, используя здравый смысль и опыт, накопленный веками.  Ищите. Экспериментируйте. Спрашивайте. Найдете то, что подойдет именно Вам.

----------


## PampKin Head

> Какая вода лучше всего. На воду, как и на все остальное, существует мода. Была модна дистилл., потом реверс-осмосис - говорю за США. Сейчас больше склоняются к талой воде. Сама начинаю экспериментировать с несколькими рецептами ее приготовления. Пока опыта нет.


По поводу правильного питания - оно нужно при любых раскладах. И все ништяки добываются далеко не из воды. Зато все неништяки из воды - это совершенно не нужное никому.

Дистиллятор дорог (если не топить дровами, а использовать электричество). + чистить котел регулярно.

Осмос хорош, но... для работы требует много воды (чистый слив в канализацию). С учетом счетчиков на воду - не фонтан.

Талая вода - она ведь изо льда. Лед - из обычной. Не думаю, что этим процессом убирается почти все.

----------


## TAndra

Пампкин Хэд!
Вы совершенно правы.

Рецепты талой воды используют нагревание и остывание при определенной температуре. Также обработку куска льда в процессе размораживание. Ее получение очень сложно в домашних условиях. Уже пару месяцев пытаюсь приспособиться, подстроить холодильник и ванну для процесса и пр.  Следовать технологии непросто. Но, добью.

----------


## Fat

Мне рассказывали такой рецепт:

Вода наливается в цилиндрическую емкость, затем эта емкость ставится в морозильник обычного бытового холодильника. Далее ждем пока замерзнет. Когда замерзнет, выставляем на комнатную температуру, когда чуть подтает опрокинуть емкость и извлечь ледяной цилиндр. Для ускорения процесса можно полить емкость теплой водой.

По идее в результате должен образоваться ледяной цилиндр в котором на переферии лед кристально прозрачный, а в центре белый непрозрачный ледяной "стержень". Теперь нужно взять эту ледышку полотенцем и подставить под струйку холодной воды, вода должна проточить в цилиндре дырочку, нужно добиться, чтобы вода вымыла весь непрозрачный лед.

В конце концов, с некоторыми потерями у вас в руках останется ледышка целиком состоящая из прозрачного льда. Ее нужно поместить в какую-либо емкость и поставить в обычный холодильник, где холодно, но температура плюсовая. Полученную после размораживания прозрачного льда воду и следует пить.

----------


## TAndra

Fat!
Это совершенно верно....
Только сначала воду в специальном контейнере нагревают до температуры белого ключа, потом быстро охлаждают до темп. 25С...  В начальном процессе замораживания, первые образовавшиеся по краям и дну льдинки  выбрасывают, дейтерий - тяжелая вода...
Как видите, куда сложнее...

----------


## Буль

> В начальном процессе замораживания, первые образовавшиеся по краям и дну льдинки  выбрасывают, дейтерий - тяжелая вода...


Господин, конечно же, шутит. Если бы дейтерий можно было получать таким способом и в таких количествах - то господин, без сомнения, был бы уже отмечен Нобелевской премией. Да и не только ей одной  :Wink:

----------


## Буль

> По идее в результате должен образоваться ледяной цилиндр в котором на переферии лед кристально прозрачный, а в центре белый непрозрачный ледяной "стержень". Теперь нужно взять эту ледышку полотенцем и подставить под струйку холодной воды, вода должна проточить в цилиндре дырочку, нужно добиться, чтобы вода вымыла весь непрозрачный лед.


Похоже на шаманство высшей категории  :Wink:  Интересно, а чем непрозрачный лёд так не понравился? Это всего лишь мелкие пузырьки воздуха, которым некуда было выйти из-за неравномерности охлаждения цилиндра  :Wink:

----------


## Карма Шенпен

Считается, что вода, которая замерзает позже, содержит меньше соли. Мои знакомые проверили минерализацию воды, она была более 200 г на литр), затем наполовину заморозили, остаток вылили, растаяли лед и снова проверили. Так вот, в той части , которая замерзла, соли были в пределах нормы (4 г на литр).

----------


## Карма Шенпен

Ошибка была: не г на литр, а мг на литр.  :Big Grin:

----------


## Буль

> Считается, что вода, которая замерзает позже, содержит меньше соли.


Может быть раньше, а не позже?  :Wink:  




> Мои знакомые проверили минерализацию воды, она была более 200 г на литр), затем наполовину заморозили, остаток вылили, растаяли лед и снова проверили. Так вот, в той части , которая замерзла, соли были в пределах нормы (4 г на литр).


Это происходит потому, что при фазовом переходе в лёд в решётку в первую очередь встают молекулы воды.

----------


## Карма Шенпен

[QUOTE=Бао]Может быть раньше, а не позже?  :Wink:  

Да, верно,  что-то сегодня меня замыкает. :Confused:

----------


## PampKin Head

> Привет всем! Любимая тема... Вернее, мне об этом приходится говорить с каждым клиентом.  
> Смогу ответить только на то, что запомнила во время ознакомления с обсуждением.
> Брегг. Смерть в 95 лет. Серфинг. 
> Он действительно так умер. Было осуществлено вскрытие, которое выявило великолепно сохранившиеся внутренние системы. О Брегге прочла все, что могла достать, когда гововилась к экзамену на натуропата в США.  
> 
> Дистиллят. Недистиллят.
> Плох он или хорош, Вы уже, ребята, это все четко разобрали. Брегг пил дистиллят всю жизнь. Но почитайте его биографии и автобиографию. Это был образ жизни, который восстанавливал все элементы, которые вымывались. То есть, вопрос о воде не столь актуален, если остальные составные здорового образа жизни присутствуют. Они всем известны.
> 
> Какая вода лучше всего. На воду, как и на все остальное, существует мода. Была модна дистилл., потом реверс-осмосис - говорю за США.  Сейчас больше склоняются к талой воде. Сама начинаю экспериментировать с несколькими рецептами ее приготовления. Пока опыта нет.
> ...


Кста, а в Америке/Европе дистиллят бутылями продают? Здесь - только для автопрома. (

----------


## TAndra

В Америке продают пластиковые контейнеры 1 галлон - около 4 л.  Этот объем самый популярный. Это питьевая вода. Стоит около  одного-полутора доллара. В продовольственном отделе. Есть технический, его покупают в другом отделе. Чуть дешевле.

----------


## PampKin Head

Млин... Тут такой ляпоты нет. ((( Одни яблоки в парафине...

P.S. Фильтру трехколбовую поставил. Гуда!

----------


## Gaza

Пользуюсь Архызом. По-моему проще чем заморачиваться с холодильниками и очистителями. Естественная талая ледниковая вода. И сами домой привозят. И на работу. Можно, конечно, не верить производителю. Но я почему-то верю.

----------


## PampKin Head

Фальсификат имеет место быть часто.

----------


## Tiop

А как проверить?

----------


## PampKin Head

> А как проверить?


Если объективно - то в специализированных лабораториях.

Если субъективно, то по собственному ощущения изменения вкуса, мутности, появлению накипи а чайнике...

----------


## Tiop

Объективно довольно энергозатратно... )

----------


## PampKin Head

> Объективно довольно энергозатратно... )


Собственно, пить то, что течет из-под крана, а потом упорно лечиться (к примеру, от камней в почках) не менее энергозатратно.

К тому же, системы обратного осмоса сравнительно не дороги: http://www.ecofilter.ru/index.php?sec=cat&pr_id=126

----------


## Tiop

> * Мочекаменная болезнь*
> *Причины возникновения камней:* 
> 
> 
> Основной механизм заболевания врожденный - небольшое нарушение обмена веществ, что приводит к образованию нерастворимых солей, которые формируются в камни. По химическому строению различают разные камни - ураты, фосфаты, оксалаты и др. Однако, даже если у Вас есть врожденная предрасположенность к мочекаменной болезни, она не разовьется, если не будет предрасполагающих факторов, таких как:
> 
>     *
>         Климатический фактор. Если Вы живете в жарком климате, Вы потеете намного больше, чем житель средней полосы. В результате в организме повышается концентрация некоторых солей, и могут начать образовываться камни.
>     *
> ...





> Изучение разнообразных групп факторов, которые участвуют в процессе камнеобразования, представляет большие трудности. Это объясняется еще и тем, что не установлено действуют ли эти факторы в отдельности или совместно в различных комбинациях. Можно предположить, что некоторые их них являются постоянными, а другие могут стать толчком к камнеобразованию и перестать существовать. Не установлено также, подчиняется ли образование различных видов камней одним и тем же закономерностям. Нередко образуется мелкий камень, который отходит после почечной колики, никогда больше не повторяющейся.


http://www.hospital1.ru/mkb.htm

По моим данным водопроводная вода в Москве достаточно хорошо очищена, у Вас другие сведения?

----------


## PampKin Head

У меня сведения прямо из крана моих друзей и знакомых... (лично я чистоту эксперимента не обеспечиваю, потому что у меня в доме исходно вода "подмосковной очистки"; но по восемь часов провожу на работе в Москве, где из под крана граждане пить брезгуют, несмотря на заявленную "хорошо очищенную воду").




> А это объективно или субъективно?


Это вы о чем?

----------


## Tiop

> Это вы о чем?


Я имел в виду лабораторный анализ.



> У меня сведения прямо из крана моих друзей и знакомых... (лично я под чистоту эксперимента не обеспечиваю, потому что у меня в доме исходно вода подмосковной очистки; но по восемь часов провожу на работе в Москве, где из под крана граждане пить брезгуют, несмотря на заявленную "хорошо очищенную воду").


"Довольно хорошо" в перспективе "географического фактора", хотя экспертизу не проводил... Кто брезгует, кто нет, я лично фильтрую, а сырую практически не пью.

----------


## Gaza

У варианта с Архызом ещё одно преимущество. Поскольку речь идёт о 19-литровых баллонах то к ним покупается кулер. Я часто пью чай, а кулер нагревает до 95 градусов - то что надо. Самому прислушиваться к чайнику и ждать " шума ветра в соснах" было бы довольно  стрёмно. Ну и никаких чайников и накипей в них соответственно.

----------


## Буль

> У варианта с Архызом ещё одно преимущество. Поскольку речь идёт о 19-литровых баллонах то к ним покупается куллер. Я часто пью чай, а куллер нагревает до 95 градусов - то что надо. Самому прислушиваться к чайнику и ждать " шума ветра в соснах" было бы довольно  стрёмно. Ну и никаких чайников и накипей в них соответственно.


Однако, ради хорошего и полезного чая я не советую Вам так делать, потому что:

1. 95 градусов - это слижком горячо для заварки, т.к. разрушаются белки чая.

2. Чтобы чай сохранил аромат и вкус (а равно и полезные свойства) воду нельзя греть постоянно, более одного закипания. А кулер, как я понимаю, делает именно так - длительное время поддерживает воду в горячем состоянии. При этом утрачивается аэрация воды, а это необходимое условие для экстрактивности танната кофеина чая.

3. Горная вода (как сильно минерализированная) крайне отрицательно сказывается на качестве заварки. Архыз, насколько я знаю, относится к таким водам.

Советую почитать эту книгу, весьма поучительно!

----------


## Gaza

Бао, Вы правы наверное. Но просто в моём случае, как и, уверен, в большинстве других альтернатива не между кулером и более грамотной водой, а между кулером и несколько раз перекипячённой водой. На работе как по другому может быть?

----------


## PampKin Head

На работу - со своей флягой/термосом.

----------


## Буль

Нельзя чаю столько времени в воде находиться! Это не чай будет, а дрянь полная!  :Frown:

----------


## PampKin Head

http://awater.narod.ru/water.html

----------


## Санников

> Раньше продавалась в аптеках. Теперь там не найти.
> 
> Кто-нибудь сталкивался\покупал?
> 
> P.S.  Дистиллятор не предлагать.


Нельзя такую воду пить. Минерализация должна прсутствовать. Даже Байкальскую чистейшую в мире воду не могут толкнуть на экспорт, потому что минерализация очень маленькая. Не полезно.
Разве только для стриальных машинок, меньше накипи  :Big Grin:

----------


## Санников

> Ну, это долгий разговор. Вот то, что сразу приходит в голову:
> 
> 1. Дистиллированная вода (ДВ) очень сильный абсорбент и при контакте с воздухом она быстро абсорбирует углекислый газ, при этом повышается ее кислотность. Соответственно, чем больше пьешь ДВ, тем больше кислотности добавляется в организм.
> 
> 2. Лишенная растворенных минералов ДВ, быстро и очень активно абсорбирует токсические субстанции, находящиеся в теле. На коротком отрезке времени (2-3 недели) – это может быть полезно, но при длительном употреблении, организм начинает быстро терять натрий, калий, магний и др. В результате ухудшаются процессы электролиза и пр. Как следствие – аритмии, повышение артериального давления, остеопорозы и пр.
> 
> Есть, конечно, и другие факторы. Практически все известные мне рекомендации ученых медиков, работающих в этой области, исходят из нежелательности постоянного употребления ДВ.


А вот это правильно!

----------


## Санников

> Моему организму не нравится то, что течет из крана. В необработанном виде.


Дык поставьте себе фильтр или пейти бутилированную. Зачем в крайности то ударяться?

----------


## PampKin Head

> Нельзя такую воду пить. Минерализация должна прсутствовать. Даже Байкальскую чистейшую в мире воду не могут толкнуть на экспорт, потому что минерализация очень маленькая. Не полезно.
> Разве только для стриальных машинок, меньше накипи


1. По поводу "нельзя"... есть мнение:



> Глава 5. *Почему я пью только дистиллированную воду*
>    В этой книге, когда я говорю о голодании, я постоянно твержу: «Не принимайте абсолютно ничего, даже фруктовых или овощных соков, и пейте только дистиллированную воду».
> 
>    Дистиллированная вода – это чистая вода Н2О. Эта формула означает, что она содержит две части водорода и одну часть кислорода.
> 
>    Если вы пьете дождевую или талую воду, то в ней нет никаких минеральных веществ. Она свободна от минералов на сто процентов.
>    Если вы пьете фруктовые или овощные соки, то вы пьете дистиллированную воду плюс некоторые питательные вещества, растворенные в ней, например, природный сахар, микроэлементы и витамины.
> 
>    Если вы пьете чистую воду из озера, из реки или из другого водоема, то знайте, что это не дистиллированная вода, она содержит растворенные минералы.
> ...


P.S. Написавший оное дедушка помер в 90 лет, утонув катаясь на серфе.

2. По поводу неспособности продать байкальскую воду вследствие чистоты... Имхо, тут дело не в этом. Супермаркеты полны искуственно минерализованной водой (что мешает тоже самое делать с байкальской?). Просто расходы на доставку делают байкальскую воду неконкурентноспособной (пока мозг людям не промоют, что она обладает "уникальными свойствами").

3. Трехступенчатый фильтр пользую больше года (http://www.ecofilter.ru/pcgr78.html). Без минерализатора.

----------


## Ased

Я слышал что имеет значение не химический состав воды а ее структура. Так называемая живая или структурированная вода может приобретать химические качества чистой дистилированной воды, но это следствие а не причина.

----------


## Санников

2 PampKin Head
Ну Уинстон Черчель тоже умер в 91, при этом всю жизнь пил виски и курил сигары. По вашей логике, это именно виски и сигары обеспечили ему долголетие. ИМХО, это все ВОПРЕКИ а не БЛАГОДАРЯ.

----------


## PampKin Head

> 2 PampKin Head
> Ну Уинстон Черчель тоже умер в 91, при этом всю жизнь пил виски и курил сигары. По вашей логике, это именно виски и сигары обеспечили ему долголетие. ИМХО, это все ВОПРЕКИ а не БЛАГОДАРЯ.


Есть только один существенный момент, который отличает Черчеля и Брегга: *результаты вскрытия после смерти*. (кста, представил себе Черчеля на серфе в 90 лет! зачот!)

Следуя телегам о вымывании микроэлементов и прочем, просто удивительно, какие запасы микроэлементов и прочего были в Поле, что он их так и не смог "вымыть и абсорбировать" дистиллированной водой *десятилетиями*!

P.S. Если что, то я не против того, чтобы кто-то инкорпорировал образ жизни Черчеля в свою собственную (с достойными сигарами и армянским коньяком).

----------


## Сергей Муай

> (кста, представил себе Черчеля на серфе в 90 лет! зачот!)


Усугублю сей вариант визуализации: Черчилль в 90 лет на сёрфе......С бутылкой коньяка и сигарой  :Big Grin:

----------


## Александр С

Присоединяюсь к Памкину! 

Тоже стараюсь пить дистиллированную или протиевую воду.

----------


## Этэйла

> Есть такая. Эта концепция и используется для вымыва нежелательных солей.
> 
> Думаю эта концепция вполне оправдана: Для постоянного употребления не пригодна дистиллированная вода.


Я тоже считаю что постоянно ее употреблять не хорошо для организьма  :Smilie: 
вообще на этот счет статистики нет, как и про огурцы, кого оздоравливают  или наооборот колечат, некоторые их не едят бояться раком заболеть :Smilie: 
И все же дистиллированную воду лучче пить не постоянно...

----------


## Вова Л.

Офф-топ. Мне как-то знакомая рассказывала, что знала девушку, у которой была алергия на жесткую воду, то есть на те соли кальция и магния, что содержатся в обычной воде. Так бедной девуке приходилось даже мыться дистиллятом. Представляете... :EEK!:

----------


## PampKin Head

Лучше питаться сбалансированно (чтобы все витамины, микроэлементы и прочее присутствовали) и пить нормальную H2O.

Жаль, что доставки дистиллята мало.

----------


## Санников

Регулярно ежжу в Тункинскую долину. Там дацаны и минералаьные источники. С точки зрения сторонников дистилированной воды - минеральные воды вообще смерть получается??? ведь в них столько всего. Ажно чайник и стиральная машинка за полгода накипью покрываются.

----------


## PampKin Head

> Регулярно ежжу в Тункинскую долину. Там дацаны и минералаьные источники. С точки зрения сторонников дистилированной воды - минеральные воды вообще смерть получается??? ведь в них столько всего. Ажно чайник и стиральная машинка за полгода накипью покрываются.


На нормальной минеральной воде же прописано, что применять ее внутрь - строго по предписанию врача.

Ну а по поводу чайника и стиральной машины... Я когда в больничке лежал года два назад, то наслушался увлекательных рассказов о камнях в почках и методах их дробления от успешно и не успешно принявших оные процедуры. Внушает!

----------


## Санников

> На нормальной минеральной воде же прописано, что применять ее внутрь - строго по предписанию врача.
> 
> Ну а по поводу чайника и стиральной машины... Я когда в больничке лежал года два назад, то наслушался увлекательных рассказов о камнях в почках и методах их дробления от успешно и не успешно принявших оные процедуры. Внушает!


Тункинская минвода - лчебная вода. Бурятские ламы возле каждого источника требы справляют. Кстати реально лечит.

----------


## PampKin Head

> Тункинская минвода - лчебная вода. Бурятские ламы возле каждого источника требы справляют. Кстати реально лечит.


Ну так лекарства не употребляют, как обычное питье. И требы делать могут в силу различных причин (пуджи нагам, Чод у источника, подношения местным духам...)

----------


## Санников

> На нормальной минеральной воде же прописано, что применять ее внутрь - строго по предписанию врача.
> 
> Ну а по поводу чайника и стиральной машины... Я когда в больничке лежал года два назад, то наслушался увлекательных рассказов о камнях в почках и методах их дробления от успешно и не успешно принявших оные процедуры. Внушает!


На источниках ничего не прописано. Приезжай да пей!

----------


## PampKin Head

> На источниках ничего не прописано. Приезжай да пей!


Хм... Много на чем и чего не написано.

----------

